# Barrista Express - solenoid permanently charged?



## Daveoc (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi all,

I was having the usual buzzing noises and therefore stripped down cleaned the valves, and replaced both solenoids. Now however I get no steam or hot water through the wand. With the machine powered on when I press the button for a shot the initial "click" noise I am used to does not happen, the machine does pull a perfect coffee shot though. The absence of this click makes me think the solenoid is already charged. When I power the machine on it flushes water through the grouphead also. It seems as if the solenoid on the 3 valve is permanently on. To test this I removed the cables from the 3 valve solenoid and powered back on - now steam and water flow as expected, indicating the valve closes as it shod once solenoid is off. When I connect back the solenoid all water diverts through the grouphead again.

Has anyone any suggestions as to why this could happen or a fix?

Thanks

David


----------



## Bertie90 (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Dave

I'm curious to know if you ever got this sorted?

Thanks

Alberto


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

As it states the 3 way may be permanently on - sounds like a power to it problem

Maybe look at triacs here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/2019/08/19/breville-bes-920-triac-failure/

I would try replacing it not the entire unit. Going past that would need a close look at the circuit.

The usual reason for solenoid rattle is sludge on the ports inside it. Easy to clean. Web search cleaning espresso solenoids. If a BE etc look at you tube videos and notice how the solenoid block is taken off.

I'm assuming the machine was a DB but the others will use triacs as well.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

One reason triacs can fail is spikes on the mains. I always plug a Sage machine into a suppressed socket / extension lead.


----------



## DoctorBrew (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I've just discovered after days of descaling, cleaning, solenoid refurbishment and replacement as well as coil testing! That I'm have exactly the same problem.

After everything listed above I've found that that 2/3 way solenoid is always energized and thus water for coffee, hot water and stem is always flowing through to the group head. I did exactly the same test, I unplugged the 2/3 way solenoid and hay presto the hot water and stem started working again (obvious I wasn't getting water through the group head for coffee because the solenoid slug was down.

DaveOC did you figure out what the issue was and how to fix it?


----------



## DocCoffee (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

mom having exactly the same issue and it’s driving me crazy! I received a BES870UK from my brother in law. It was completely busted and after a lot of trouble shooting I’ve managed to get it make coffee butI can’t get any water or steam through the tap or wand!

my 3 way solenoid value is definitely energized all the time. I removed the power cables as a test and similar to other hay presto the steam and hot water were working.

Has anyone managed to determine what the root cause of this problem is and what the fix is? The only solution I can think of is adding an isolation switch to solenoid which you flick to make steam and hot water. But obviously it isn’t ideal!


----------

